# DecalGirls Solid State Black...



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone have the DecalGirl skin for K2 in Solid State Black?  Is this a flat black or is it glossy like the other skins?  I'm looking for a skin with a flat finish.


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

It's glossy.  They don;t have any in flat and according to CS, they don;t plan on it.  The price for the 3M stock in flat is much higher.  

I couldn't find anyone doing flat.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Abouna said:


> It's glossy. They don;t have any in flat and according to CS, they don;t plan on it. The price for the 3M stock in flat is much higher.
> 
> I couldn't find anyone doing flat.


Thanks. I couldn't tell from the pictures on their site.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I think a flat finish would look quiet nice on the kindle. I wonder if it would scratch more easily?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Kind said:


> I think a flat finish would look quiet nice on the kindle. I wonder if it would scratch more easily?


that would look nice


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I really wish they would put out a flat black skin.  I'm one of those who has a white Kindle in the Amazon cover.  I know... no fun at all.   But I would like the solid black skin for the screen contrast, and I've been afraid to order it because of the glare issue.  I'm afraid I'd find the patterned skins - beautiful though they are - to be distracting.

KH


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Suiting the action to the word as they used to say in bad action stories  , I just sent the following to DecalGirl:

"Is there any chance that you might offer a skin for the Amazon Kindle 2 in a matte finish?  From the conversation on the Kindle Boards, I think there would be a market for your plain black skin in a non-glossy finish for those of us with vision issues with the gray screen."

I'll post what they reply.

KH


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

khrunner said:


> Suiting the action to the word as they used to say in bad action stories , I just sent the following to DecalGirl:
> 
> "Is there any chance that you might offer a skin for the Amazon Kindle 2 in a matte finish? From the conversation on the Kindle Boards, I think there would be a market for your plain black skin in a non-glossy finish for those of us with vision issues with the gray screen."
> 
> ...


As I stated farther up in the thread, I called DG. They made it abundantly clear that matte finish is too expensive and they won't be offering it. Maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i contacted decalgirl about a matte finish skin , here's there reply:

_Thank you for contacting us.

At this time all of our design have a high gloss laminate overlay so we are unable to do our designs in a matte finish. SOrry

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. _

the key point being "at this time"...perhaps if enough people contact them regarding this issue they might change their mind.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

"the key point being "at this time"...perhaps if enough people contact them regarding this issue they might change their mind."

My point exactly.  If they recognize a market, they might consider offering it.  I gather it's technically possible.  I wonder how much more expensive.  I'd give them a couple of dollars more for the matte finish.

KH


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

khrunner said:


> "the key point being "at this time"...perhaps if enough people contact them regarding this issue they might change their mind."
> 
> My point exactly. If they recognize a market, they might consider offering it. I gather it's technically possible. I wonder how much more expensive. I'd give them a couple of dollars more for the matte finish.
> 
> KH


I don't know about that. In my organization, when we get requests for something that we know we are not getting; we always say "at this time" even if we dont' ever plan on carrying it. But you never know.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I received the following from support at DecalGirls:

"REFERENCE NUMBER: LTK14807078111X  Please use this ticket number in any correspondence with us. 
SUBJECT: Kindle 2 skin - matte finish? 

Dear Kathleen, 

Thanks mainly to our Kindleboard customers I have brought this issue up with the management here.  They are still discussing the possiblity of that, but it will raise the price of the skin at least $5.00 - $10.00  on top of the already $14.99 price.  Is that something that you would be willing to pay for?  We just have not gotten enough feedback as to whether customers would pay almost double for a matte finish.  

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 


Best Regards, 

Keith 
DecalGirl.com 
302-644-9399 
1-866-841-0922 
Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST"

My reply: "Thank you for your thoughtful response.  I am posting your reply on Kindle 
Boards, and I hope that the other interested users will reply to you 
directly.  For myself, I would be willing to pay a bit more, since I 
understand that the materials are more costly, but, obviously, this amount 
has its limits.  A firm price would help with this decision."

I guess we'll see what happens now, or if anything does.

KH


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd pay $5 more. $10 might be stretching it...


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

$5 max, this puts it in the same price bracket as a custom skin.  $10 is outrageous however.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

$5 here as well.  Since the only time the glare off the skin bothers me is when I'm using a booklight, I've got a workaround in place for my Mighty Bright, and it wouldn't be worth double the price to me.  I'd be interested in a matte finish, but I have some concern about how well the patterned skins will look in matte.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd be willing to pay an extra $5 for a matte finish. $10 may be stretching it for me though as the gloss doesn't bug me that much now that I know how to position my mighty bright.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i find the glare problem occurrs mostly when reading outdoors where the sun or sky is reflected off the skin not so much indoors which has much softer lighting.  i emailed decalgirl again hoping they will make matte skins an option for those who want it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

khrunner said:


> I received the following from support at DecalGirls:
> 
> Dear Kathleen,
> 
> Thanks mainly to our Kindleboard customers I have brought this issue up with the management here. ...


You accessory-fanatics are creating some critical mass here at KindleBoards. Who'd have thought that we'd be influencing the type of accessories available for Kindle, thanks to our collective voice? Cool..!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I would pay $5 more for a matte finish.  $10?  Not so much!    I was thinking of taking the leftover garbage pieces on the backing after applying a skin and gently treating the surface of them with some chemicals (ammonia, acetone, alcohol?) to see if it would remove the gloss.  I'll let you know how that works.  Any suggestions for solutions to use?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Something with a fine grit in it might work... maybe a little white toothpaste? Or baking soda and water?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DD said:


> I would pay $5 more for a matte finish. $10? Not so much!  I was thinking of taking the leftover garbage pieces on the backing after applying a skin and gently treating the surface of them with some chemicals (ammonia, acetone, alcohol?) to see if it would remove the gloss. I'll let you know how that works. Any suggestions for solutions to use?


The only catch on that is that you're likely to remove the whole top coat--leaving the skin more prone to scratches.

I was thinking about using a matte finish spray (any crafts store will have some). It would have to be applied before the skin was put on the Kindle though, as I don't think we want to try taping off all the buttons to keep them protected from the spray. LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> i find the glare problem occurrs mostly when reading outdoors where the sun or sky is reflected off the skin not so much indoors which has much softer lighting. i emailed decalgirl again hoping they will make matte skins an option for those who want it.


My only problem with the glare is with my booklight when reading in bed at night. It's difficult to adjust it just right to not get glare from the skin and still get the right amount of light. Not earthshaking, just a pain.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> The only catch on that is that you're likely to remove the whole top coat--leaving the skin more prone to scratches.
> 
> I was thinking about using a matte finish spray (any crafts store will have some). It would have to be applied before the skin was put on the Kindle though, as I don't think we want to try taping off all the buttons to keep them protected from the spray. LOL


That might work, VictoriaP. Right, I would never spray it anywhere near the Kindle itself. I wonder if it would make the skin sticky. Worth an experiment on the extra pieces. I might try that.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> The only catch on that is that you're likely to remove the whole top coat--leaving the skin more prone to scratches.
> 
> I was thinking about using a matte finish spray (any crafts store will have some). It would have to be applied before the skin was put on the Kindle though, as I don't think we want to try taping off all the buttons to keep them protected from the spray. LOL


A matte finish spray is what I would have suggested as well. Check hobby shops as well as craft stores. For example, Testors makes a spray called Dullcote that is intended to spray on plastic models. There are probably other brands as well. Certainly I would never spray anything while it is attached to the Kindle.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I bought two skins, a Kindle 9000 from DecalGirl (the skin is mostly black) and skin #94 from 3acp.com (the skin has many colors).  FWIW, the 3acp skin has less shine, almost like a light imprint has been superimposed to break up the glare.  It's still somewhat glossy, but not the smooth, smooth gloss of the DecalGirl.  Don't know if it would solve your problem.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The problem is, the 3acp skins have left icky residues on everyone's Kindle who's ever removed it.

I don't think I'd trade matte finish for icky residue.

Since I don't change my skin often, I probably would pay up to $10 more for a matte finish, but I'd be hoping it was more of a "satin" than a true matte.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

heard from decalgirl again and they say there might be something new in the near future regarding matte finish skins.  don't know what exactly they're planning on.  satin would be very nice too which is more like the kindles screen as opposed to a full matte finish.  i hope we'll find out soon


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> heard from decalgirl again and they say there might be something new in the near future regarding matte finish skins. don't know what exactly they're planning on. satin would be very nice too which is more like the kindles screen as opposed to a full matte finish. i hope we'll find out soon


Yes, satin finish would be nice. Less glare but still protective. I hope they are planning something in that area!


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I got this reply from my last email to DecalGirl:

"If we do decide to do skins with a matte finish we will be sure to keep you and the rest of the Kindleboard customers in the loop."  

I don't know whether this is a polite brush-off or if they are actually considering it, but it sounds like they recognize the Kindle Boards as a force in the Kindle universe.  

KH


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

from the contacts i had with them i don't doubt they are indeed considering matte skins but it's just too early for them to say yes or no just yet.  

i would think considering over 300K kindle 2s have already sold, add to that future sales and follow-on model sales as well as original kindles and other reader makes, the potential market for matte skins is well worth the investment now.

i'm certainly done buying any glossy skins for my kindle.  it took me a while to realize it just doesn't make sense for me to put something on my kindle that makes it more difficult to read it.  

regards kz


----------

